# Thought I knew what projector I wanted



## finalrinse (Sep 7, 2007)

Hello everyone, the more I read the more I realize I don't know too much about projectors. I started researching a few days ago and picked a Epson 5030UB as my choice. But I would like some opinions on what I should really get. If it's still the 5030UB than that is fine.
Here are my specs.
Projector budget: $2800
Screen budget: separate, maybe $800
Room: Basement with no windows and controlled light, Color Black suspended ceiling to 8'
Room size: 30' x 28'
Projector throw: 12' to 14' hung from ceiling
Seating distance: 14' plus or minus a foot
Screen size: probably 120" hung on wall maybe 6" from ceiling
Components and center speaker below screen

I appreciate the help you can give me
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I think that the 5030 is an excellent choice. :T


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

There are quite a few options in your price range. I also quickly narrowed it to either the 5030 or Panny 8000 until I demo'd a Sony HW-55ES. Most important to me is a punchy image and the Sony delivers that in spades with very good black level. The negative with Sony SXRD in the past was sharpness but their Reality Creation feature cleans that up and these PJ's can deliver a very crisp and punchy image. They are also completely silent when operating.

Sony recently released a model that competes directly with the Epson 5030 in it's price band. The HW40ES: It lacks a dynamic iris but many report that the image is amazingly close to the 55 but costs $1000 less. 

Good luck with your search,
JD


----------



## finalrinse (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the good information, I need all the help I can get before I make the purchase.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Good advice so far. I will second the Sony. I have an HW20 and I absolutely love it. The newer ones like the 40 and 55 have had great reviews.


----------



## finalrinse (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks again, I was looking at the Epson 5030UB for $2599. I will look at the Sony HW-55ES, seems to be about $1400 more. Is there a good reputable place to purchase with a lower price or is the pricing the same everywhere?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

You can get the Sony for about $2800 at a few places, Just google it and you will find them. The difference being they are not authorized dealers. That being said they still are new units and have a warranty but Sony doesn't recognize them. If that makes a difference to you then don't buy from them. But to be honest I bought my Sony from an unauthorized dealer and it was fine. I am not suggesting that I am just saying what I did because I chose the savings which in the case of this 55es is about $1000 dollars of savings so it is a good chunk of change.


----------



## finalrinse (Sep 7, 2007)

I have another question please. My layout and distances have changed a bit. I can go to a 134" 1.78 to 1 screen, maybe 1.4 gain and set my throw and seating distances to what ever I want. I'm setting my seating distance to around 17' but I can easily change that by 2' either way. That being said, will the Sony VPL-HW40ES / 55ES or the Epson 5030UB each work and be bright enough? One better than the other? What should the the ideal throw distance be, I can set this at any distance I want, so I want the best optimal distance. I read the calculator and understand the minimum and maximum range but if you have a choice what is the best? It will be hung from an 8' ceiling.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

From 17' with the Sony you should be fine up to 140" diagonally. There is a calculator that you can use for just about any PJ. https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...nYCIAw&usg=AFQjCNFXCN_Ax6SWCBF6tOnE9ff8I1vNdg My Sony is about 14' away from my 106" screen and it is plenty bright enough.


----------



## finalrinse (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks!
Tom


----------

